# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Dating and wigs?

## Jaclyn

Hiya, any tips on dating and wigs? How do you bring up to this to your boyfriend that, those beautiful locks are not your real hair?

----------


## Dan26

Most men really would not care!

Be thankful you are a woman because if a man did that it would be game over.

----------

